# 6.3 on a Standard Def DTivo.



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

has anyone tried to install it?
I'm going to try it this week and see what happens.
I'd love to play with the HME stuff.


----------



## Da Goon (Oct 22, 2006)

I remember seeing a post a while back that someone had done this and it worked fine. I just don't know that sacrificing MRV for HME would even out, so I never tried it myself.


----------



## jporter12 (Mar 10, 2006)

Hmm things may get interesting now! I'll be excited to see what happens Gman!


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

anyone know if there's a 6.3small.mfs?
I don't have a 250 GB drive to expand the image I have.


----------



## Da Goon (Oct 22, 2006)

Gunnyman said:


> anyone know if there's a 6.3small.mfs?
> I don't have a 250 GB drive to expand the image I have.


That was my other reason for not trying it. As far as finding an HR10 image somewhere similar to AW's 6.2 minimal, I have yet to find anything. About time to try making an image from scratch anyways.


----------



## mulscully (May 31, 2003)

I am VERY interested to hear your results.... I would like to do it on my sd Dtivos that I no longer use for DTV and play with HME or even just use it for HME...


----------



## SteelersFan (Sep 7, 2004)

I have a 6.3b image I downloaded. Its a 261MB .rar file with a 267MB .bak file in it. I can't remember where I saw the link. I think the website said the image is virgin. PM me if you're interested.


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

I have that image I just wonder if it will expand to a 160 GB drive.


----------



## HellFish (Jan 28, 2007)

Do you really want 6.3 on your SDTV, or do you just want to see if it _can_ be done? Forgive my ignorance, I don't currently have an HDTV, so I am not very familiar with the HDTivo.

What are the advantages of the 6.3 HME that outweigh 6.2 MRV & HMO?

Since I only have 1 hacked box at the moment, Tivoserver is my only use of MRV. And if I understand correctly, MovieLoader is a great replacement for that, but you need to already have the stuff in tivo format for movie loader, correct? Even if this is the case, you still currently lack direct tivo->tivo MRV.

I notice there are still new things being found in 6.3, do you think MRV is still hidden in the coding and just hasn't been found yet? Obviously I won't hold you to anything, I'm just interested in -- like, your opinion, man.

The reason I ask these questions is because I do intend on purchasing an HDTV by year end, so I'd like to know clear some things up. I was always under the impression that people would be more interested in moving 6.2 to an HDTV because of MRV and still have HMO as a limited replacement for HME.


----------



## mulscully (May 31, 2003)

well I have 3 unsubbed sd dtivo's now and am just looking to play with HME.. maybe us it as a media receiver for mpegs on my computer I've tried tivoserver and now looking to try tivo.net which uses HME. 

But mainly to play with programming HME


----------



## captain_video (Mar 1, 2002)

> I have that image I just wonder if it will expand to a 160 GB drive.


Highly unlikely unless it's a minimal image. AW's 6.2 image is the only one I've seen posted anywhere that will fit on a drive smaller than the original OEM drive capacity. Your best bet would be to try it on a 250GB drive and take it from there.


----------



## BTUx9 (Nov 13, 2003)

mulscully said:


> well I have 3 unsubbed sd dtivo's now and am just looking to play with HME.. maybe us it as a media receiver for mpegs on my computer I've tried tivoserver and now looking to try tivo.net which uses HME.
> 
> But mainly to play with programming HME


tivo.net won't work on 6.3... it requires both HME and MRV to be active. 6.3 does not have MRV, and to answer an earlier question, the people who make the tivoapp patches we know and love have pretty much determined that, unlike 6.2, 6.3's tivoapp just doesn't contain the MRV code at all.


----------



## mulscully (May 31, 2003)

well then I need to pick up a tivo then i guess... 

I am also looking to mplay with tivo programming for HME and try and write some apps..


----------



## puffdaddy (Mar 1, 2006)

Gunnyman said:


> anyone know if there's a 6.3small.mfs?
> I don't have a 250 GB drive to expand the image I have.


If you send me the 6.3c slices, I'll make an image to fit on drives larger than ~4GBi.


----------



## chris22 (Aug 31, 2006)

How do I get them off my Tivo? I will get them tonight.


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

puffdaddy said:


> If you send me the 6.3c slices, I'll make an image to fit on drives larger than ~4GBi.


I don't have the 6.3 slices.
I have an Image.


----------



## skinnyjm (Feb 10, 2005)

puffdaddy said:


> If you send me the 6.3c slices, I'll make an image to fit on drives larger than ~4GBi.


You can get the 6.3b slices from here.
(courtesy of _stonersmurf_)

Allegedly, the only difference between 6.3b and 6.3c is...tivoapp.

At least that's what I read.


----------



## puffdaddy (Mar 1, 2006)

Hmm... I had wanted to just get the 6.3c to avoid creating an image that required messing with tivoapp. But I suppose that 6.3b slices would suffice.

Also, how big do you want the kernel and root partitions to be?


----------



## skinnyjm (Feb 10, 2005)

puffdaddy said:


> Hmm... I had wanted to just get the 6.3c to avoid creating an image that required messing with tivoapp. But I suppose that 6.3b slices would suffice.
> 
> Also, how big do you want the kernel and root partitions to be?


Yeah, I agree, but 6.3b is the only one I could *find*.  
Lots of people over at the other forum asking for 6.3c, but no one is claiming to have them. 
As for the partition info...Gunny???


----------



## chris22 (Aug 31, 2006)

root: 2gb each.... so we can play with them.
kernel: 6mb each (just incase)


----------



## mulscully (May 31, 2003)

Office Max - 300 GB hd $99


----------



## SteelersFan (Sep 7, 2004)

Bestbuy - 400 GB hd $108


----------



## puffdaddy (Mar 1, 2006)

For those interested, I was successfully able to upgrade by slices to 6.3b starting from 6.2x. If one were to start with a "small" image, or use ADH's freshly initialized 1g MFS image, then this will result in a small 6.3b image with a 1g MFS partition. This is effectively what I did. 

6.3x seems to run fine on regular s2 units (though some HR10-250 specific menus cause reboots). Though I have really not done too much with it yet. 

This might be of interest to folks looking to use the TiVo branded 802.11g adapter (or any other supported G adapter) and to those looking to play with HME on a combo box. Of course you'll sacrifice MRV with 6.3x, so it's no panacea.


----------



## jporter12 (Mar 10, 2006)

What's the difficulty level of making a combination of the 2? Could the code for HME and the wireless stuff be put into 6.2a somehow? Is this all "locked" to where we can't get into it? 

I really wish I knew more about Linux and how TiVo software works!


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

puffdaddy said:


> For those interested, I was successfully able to upgrade by slices to 6.3b starting from 6.2x. If one were to start with a "small" image, or use ADH's freshly initialized 1g MFS image, then this will result in a small 6.3b image with a 1g MFS partition. This is effectively what I did.
> 
> 6.3x seems to run fine on regular s2 units (though some HR10-250 specific menus cause reboots). Though I have really done too much with it yet.
> 
> This might be of interest to folks looking to use the TiVo branded 802.11g adapter (or any other supported G adapter) and to those looking to play with HME on a combo box. Of course you'll sacrifice MRV with 6.3x, so it's no panacea.


For real or should I check the date?


----------



## puffdaddy (Mar 1, 2006)

Gunnymanm, yes, this is for real and not an April fool's joke (but I am still waiting for more news on the dtivo port of 8.xx). I just did some limited testing with HME, and everything worked as expected.

jporter12, I feel that trying to get MRV running on 6.3x to be diminishing returns. Most would probably just run Movieloader, as that's the path of least resistance.


----------



## jporter12 (Mar 10, 2006)

I just didn't know how difficult it would be to get into the code deep enough to accomplish something of the sort, or even if it was possible.


----------



## BTUx9 (Nov 13, 2003)

The only way I see MRV working under other s/w versions is as an external application (tivoserver + an MRV client)... possibly with some sort of HME interface for controlling it.

quite a lot of work (nobody has published a client, yet) but MUCH less than trying to hack tivoapp to provide it (that borders on the impossible)


----------



## mulscully (May 31, 2003)

Wow great.. I am looking for HME, I have unsubbed dtivo so I am not looking for MRV, but rather something to interface with a video server running tivo.net or I guess Movie Loader.. Though 8.xx would be great so I could play with writing HME apps (not sure if all of hme works on 6.3)


----------



## puffdaddy (Mar 1, 2006)

Sorry, let me be clear.

The 8.xx comment was a reference to an April fool's joke that Gunnyman had started.

My news was not an April fool's joke. 6.3x is reported to work on SD S2 dtivos; I can state that I have 6.3b running on a dsr704 and haven't seen any major issues yet. Once you properly patch 6.3x, HME is fully functional. 6.3x also provides drivers for all USB adapters up to the TiVo branded G adapter. 6.3x lacks MRV, so that's the current tradeoff between 6.2a and 6.3c (though Movieloader helps bridge that gap).

For the reasons that BTUx9 states, don't expect to see MRV on 6.3x anytime soon...


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

how about tivocasts and other neat stuff from Tivo.com? do they work? I know anything requiring a MAK or a registration at tivo.com won't work.


----------



## puffdaddy (Mar 1, 2006)

I haven't yet tried that. I generally don't allow hacked boxes any connection home, but maybe I'll trying playing with that tonight.


----------



## mulscully (May 31, 2003)

keep us posted. looks like I am getting a 6.3b image fromptvupgrade , installing on my hdvr2 and zippering it...soon...


----------



## HellFish (Jan 28, 2007)

mulscully said:


> .. I am looking for HME, I have unsubbed dtivo so I am not looking for MRV, but rather something to interface with a video server running tivo.net or I guess Movie Loader...


Wouldn't MRV work with an unsubbed unit & Tivoserver? I was under the impression you can use an usubbed S2 Dtivo w/ 6.2 for almost exactly what you are saying you want to get 6.3 for. Or you can use the tivo itself as a video server for the rest of the dtivos throughout the house.


----------



## goony (Nov 20, 2003)

HellFish said:


> Wouldn't MRV work with an unsubbed unit & Tivoserver?


Yes.


----------



## mulscully (May 31, 2003)

yes, but I am also looking to do the HME stuff also... I have has ok luck with tivoserver, sometimes the leftmost part of the image is on the right side of the screen, sometimes I get an hour of blank... but I am looking to do more with it also..maybe start programming some HME applications also so for that I need HME running


----------



## dthreet (Jan 18, 2006)

Well i just used ptvupgrade 6.3b and ptvnet to upgrade one of my Philips DSR704's from 4.0 to 6.3b. honestly I am really shocked it worked and this is the first thread that I ever say that said it would work. Everything works just like the HR10-250 does minus a few things that cause it to reboot. I unpluged the tivo wireless G adapter from my HR10-250 to my Philips box and it worked. I also can listen to podcasts and look back at other info without getting a hissing feedback in audio. but mrv wont work and still get an error message on same HME apps that the HR10-250 gets. However I guess this is a start to getting the Directv SD units to have all the features of 7.2.


----------



## mulscully (May 31, 2003)

well now I am wondering if all the efforts to put 7.2 on the sdtivos could be done using some of the 6.3 software parts


----------



## dthreet (Jan 18, 2006)

Well i have heard that people have tried to get 7.2 to run on a Directv sd box. kinda suprised nobody has gotten it to work. I use to have 4.0 on one of my Philips. Think i might go back, kinda like the little tivo guy cartoon.


----------



## whitepelican (Feb 15, 2005)

Tried and failed.

I had my original 250GB drive from my HR10-250 sitting here (which actually has a hacked 6.3b on it), and I tried just dropping the drive into two different SD DirecTivos. Neither would get past the "Welcome, Powering Up" screen. If 6.3 really does run on a DirecTivo, is there any reason why that shouldn't work? I found it odd that it never even makes it to "Almost there", since I always thought that if it was simply a software problem it would at least get that far. The only other times I've had a Tivo stuck on "Welcome Powering Up" was when there was a hardware problem, but I know that is not the case this time.


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

whitepelican said:


> Tried and failed.
> 
> I had my original 250GB drive from my HR10-250 sitting here (which actually has a hacked 6.3b on it), and I tried just dropping the drive into two different SD DirecTivos. Neither would get past the "Welcome, Powering Up" screen. If 6.3 really does run on a DirecTivo, is there any reason why that shouldn't work? I found it odd that it never even makes it to "Almost there", since I always thought that if it was simply a software problem it would at least get that far. The only other times I've had a Tivo stuck on "Welcome Powering Up" was when there was a hardware problem, but I know that is not the case this time.


do you hear the HD spinning up?


----------



## whitepelican (Feb 15, 2005)

Gunnyman said:


> do you hear the HD spinning up?


Yup. It spins up, but then nothing ever happens. I ended up giving up on it and loading 6.2a on the same 250GB drive. Works fine, and I never switched any jumpers or anything. For whatever reason, the drive just wouldn't boot up with 6.3b on it. And I tried it multiple times on two different Tivos.


----------



## Da Goon (Oct 22, 2006)

whitepelican said:


> Tried and failed.
> 
> I had my original 250GB drive from my HR10-250 sitting here (which actually has a hacked 6.3b on it), and I tried just dropping the drive into two different SD DirecTivos. Neither would get past the "Welcome, Powering Up" screen. If 6.3 really does run on a DirecTivo, is there any reason why that shouldn't work? I found it odd that it never even makes it to "Almost there", since I always thought that if it was simply a software problem it would at least get that far. The only other times I've had a Tivo stuck on "Welcome Powering Up" was when there was a hardware problem, but I know that is not the case this time.


I tried this the other night as well and had the same issue. HME vs. MRV...eh, no big loss.


----------



## puffdaddy (Mar 1, 2006)

whitepelican said:


> Yup. It spins up, but then nothing ever happens. I ended up giving up on it and loading 6.2a on the same 250GB drive. Works fine, and I never switched any jumpers or anything. For whatever reason, the drive just wouldn't boot up with 6.3b on it. And I tried it multiple times on two different Tivos.


The PROM revisions are different between the SD & HD S2 combo boxes, with the notable difference being lba48 support in the HR10-250's PROM. Thus, I'm surmising that the kernel partitions on your 250GB drive lie above the 137GB (128GiB) mark (as the standard TiVo partition layout puts the non MFS partitions in the middle), and your lowly SD S2 can't address them. There would be several ways to correct that, the easiest of which might be to make an MFS backup, and restore it to the same drive without using the "p" (optimize partition layout). That should plop your kernel partitions at the beginning of the drive.


----------



## JaserLet (Dec 13, 2005)

puffdaddy said:


> The PROM revisions are different between the SD & HD S2 combo boxes, with the notable difference being lba48 support in the HR10-250's PROM. Thus, I'm surmising that the kernel partitions on your 250GB drive lie above the 137GB (128GiB) mark (as the standard TiVo partition layout puts the non MFS partitions in the middle), and your lowly SD S2 can't address them. There would be several ways to correct that, the easiest of which might be to make an MFS backup, and restore it to the same drive without using the "p" (optimize partition layout). That should plop your kernel partitions at the beginning of the drive.


Standard Definiton S2 DirecTivos don't have lba48 support? Then how are people using such large drives in their machines?


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

JaserLet said:


> Standard Definiton S2 DirecTivos don't have lba48 support? Then how are people using such large drives in their machines?


Software version 6.xx certainly does support LBA but the EEPROM does not. Support has to be loaded by the Kernel on the Hard Drive.


----------



## CrashHD (Nov 10, 2006)

puffdaddy said:


> For those interested, I was successfully able to upgrade by slices to 6.3b starting from 6.2x. .


How did you do that? I dbloaded the 6.3b slices, apparently successfully, and got the following error trying to install:


```
HDVR2-bash# installSw.itcl 6.3b-01-2-357
04/09:01:14:36: /tvbin/installSw.itcl:  No software found in db for "6.3b-01-2-3
57", can't open object (errDbNotFound)

HDVR2-bash#
```


----------



## puffdaddy (Mar 1, 2006)

CrashHD, you're missing the requisite loopsets. Either fake them, extract them from a running 3.1.5x/6.3x system, or find a Hi-Def loopset slice.

Gunnyman, with respect to HME, it's identical to an HR10-250 running 6.3x (no Yahoo or tivocasts; podcasts and 3rd party HME apps do work).

Anyone have 6.3c slices yet?


----------



## rpdre1 (Feb 20, 2005)

EDIT: Looks like PTV took the dirlisting of the folder down.


----------



## CrashHD (Nov 10, 2006)

I don't have an HR10-250, so I can't extract them. 

I've tried to download them, but I couldn't find them. 

That leaves faking them. How is that done?

I have an entire 6.3c image, an entire 3.1.5f image, and the 6.3b slices (less the loopset obviously). That is all I have to work with right now. I can't do this by installing the image, I don't have a spare 250gb right now, so I'm trying to do this by slice upgrade.

Thanks


----------



## gwb2004 (Dec 8, 2004)

chris22 said:


> root: 2gb each.... so we can play with them.
> kernel: 6mb each (just incase)


I have v6.2 on an 120Gb drive of an SDTivo. Two questions:
1. How do I increase the partition size for root and the kernels from their default sizes? The 128Mb for root wasn't enough.
2. I have the 6.3b HR10-250 slices, but there's no "loopset" slice. The other forum has info on faking the loopset versions, but that didn't work (i.e. still no backgrounds). Do I use the 6.2 loopset slice for my specific SDTivo model?

Thx!


----------



## cr33p (Jan 2, 2005)

So are there any new updates to getting 6.3 running on a SD D*tivo? I have an HR10-250 and a dsr 704 I would like to be able to set up movie loader to transfer shows to and from each other.
I have a brand new loaded 250 gig drive with 6.3 c on it from an instant cake load. Will it boot if I just put it in my dsr704 ?


----------



## whitepelican (Feb 15, 2005)

cr33p said:


> So are there any new updates to getting 6.3 running on a SD D*tivo? I have an HR10-250 and a dsr 704 I would like to be able to set up movie loader to transfer shows to and from each other.
> I have a brand new loaded 250 gig drive with 6.3 c on it from an instant cake load. Will it boot if I just put it in my dsr704 ?


Probably not. See Puff Daddy's explanation in post #44 above. You could always try it and report back here with your findings.


----------



## CrashHD (Nov 10, 2006)

cr33p said:


> So are there any new updates to getting 6.3 running on a SD D*tivo? I have an HR10-250 and a dsr 704 I would like to be able to set up movie loader to transfer shows to and from each other.
> I have a brand new loaded 250 gig drive with 6.3 c on it from an instant cake load. Will it boot if I just put it in my dsr704 ?


The only trick to getting it to run is being certain the kernel partition booting from is before the 128GB mark. Although the kernel is LBA48 capable, the bios is not.

Depending on the mfsrestore options used when instantcaking that 250GB disk, it may work. if the -p switch was used, it should put the kernel/root partitions in the middle of the disk. The middle may be beyond the 128GB point.

There should be nothing to loose by putting the disk in and trying.


----------



## cr33p (Jan 2, 2005)

Kool
I will give it a try and see what happens.


----------



## cr33p (Jan 2, 2005)

CrashHD said:


> The only trick to getting it to run is being certain the kernel partition booting from is before the 128GB mark. Although the kernel is LBA48 capable, the bios is not.
> 
> Depending on the mfsrestore options used when instantcaking that 250GB disk, it may work. if the -p switch was used, it should put the kernel/root partitions in the middle of the disk. The middle may be beyond the 128GB point.
> 
> There should be nothing to loose by putting the disk in and trying.


Wholy crap it worked.  Loading hacks now
Hey so If I have a 6.3 sd tivo and a 6.3 hd tivo would it be feasible to use MovieLoader to transfer shows from one box to the other? Since the hd model would have different files?


----------



## puffdaddy (Mar 1, 2006)

The tystream format between the two remains the same; however, a non-HD dtivo will choke on HD content.


----------



## cr33p (Jan 2, 2005)

puffdaddy said:


> The tystream format between the two remains the same; however, a non-HD dtivo will choke on HD content.


Otherwise it should work with xferring SD content ? Sounds like I should just be looking for another HR10


----------



## chris22 (Aug 31, 2006)

say what?
Did you just say you loaded 6.3 on your sd-tivo?


----------



## Da Goon (Oct 22, 2006)

chris22 said:


> say what?
> Did you just say you loaded 6.3 on your sd-tivo?


It's not terribly hard to do once the loopset dependency is taken care of. Tivo4Mevo posted some very good info on this over on DDB.


----------

